# Reference Material



## BayouTree (Feb 23, 2007)

I am looking at building up my library with some good reference material for a consulting business I am planing on starting up part time. I found these titles on the ISA web site and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them, or could recommend some other books to pick up.

Diseases of Trees and Shrubs
Insects that Feed on Trees and Shrubs
A Photographic Guide to Evaluating Hazard Trees in Urban Areas
Guide to Plant Appraisal
Fungal Strategies of Wood Decay in Trees
A Consultants Guide to Writing Effective Reports


----------



## Tree Wizard (Feb 24, 2007)

They are all good and they are all in my library.


----------



## ATH (Feb 24, 2007)

Those fi rst 2 are essential, IMHO.

Dirr is another good one. I recently bought the DVD version. I think I like flipping through a book better, but we'll see once I get more used to how the DVD is layed out.


----------



## BayouTree (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.

ATH: I have Dirr's book. The CD rom sounds like it may be a good resource. Does it have color photos? Do you know where I can pick up a copy?


----------



## ATH (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, it does have color photos. It also has all of the sketches.

It has a few different ways of searching for trees. It also has a tree selection tool. You pick criteria, and it spits out some suggestions. I have played with this, and it is certainly not an inclusive tool as it leaves off trees that I know would work well within the given parameters. Don't buy it for this tool though, as Ed Gilman from UF has a similar tree selection tool online: http://hort.ifas.ufl.edu/woody/selection.html


----------



## Michael Savage (Jul 10, 2009)

another good one is Arboriculture integrated management of landscape plants and vines..

So many books, I have literally spent thousands on literature and reference material.


-Mike


----------

